# what does toeing out mean?



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

What does toeing out mean?? Does that just mean the hooves are faced out wards?? Thanks


----------



## COgoatLover25 (Dec 23, 2013)

B (2nd from left) is severely toed out


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Yep, it means the feet point outward instead of straight.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Another way to say it would be cow hocked, or hocks in.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.


----------



## Dairy_goat (Apr 11, 2015)

Thanks!


----------

